

Rails 3 Cheat Sheets from Envy Labs - ludicast
http://blog.envylabs.com/2010/12/rails-3-cheat-sheets/

======
erreon
Envy Labs has really been a model citizen in the Ruby community. With the
release of Zombie for Rails, the podcasts/videos/blogposts, and now the cheat
sheets. Kudos to them. I hope to see more and more dev shops following in
their footsteps.

~~~
kaylarose
Envy Labs is doing awesome things. They are also a frequent sponsor for
Central FL's (sporadic) tech events. See: MagicRuby, OrlandoBarCamp, etc.

------
david_shaw
Cheat sheets in general are pretty awesome. I, for one, have five or six of
them plastered all around my desk at work, for easy access. vi shortcuts, CIDR
notation, TCP/IP stack... things that I need to access frequently are most
easily read from a simple cheat sheet.

This one's going up for sure!

------
nhangen
This is perfect for what I need, you guys are awesome. Love what you're doing
with Zombie for Rails too.

------
zacharyz
Very well done, thanks guys. It helped me with an issue I was having.

------
fingerprinter
This is absolutely fantastic. Does anyone know of anything as high quality for
Django?

------
mstret
As much as I love cheatsheets, I've often wondered what the motivation is for
someone to produce one - especially one of such high quality as these.

Is it simply the name brand promotion that it generates?

~~~
notahacker
if it's useful internally, then I can't think of a better form of branding
than tidying up the formatting, slapping a logo on the bottom and knowing that
it's going to be downloaded and referred to by the people most likely to
require your specialised services. For that matter I was planning on tidying
up and releasing the ones I created for myself to learn the framework at some
point, and I have no desire whatsoever to sell my services as a programmer
(nor should any sane person want to hire me).

I have to wonder what the motivation for releasing it as a 10MB(!) pdf was
though.

~~~
jws
_Every pixel is sacred!_ – the designer

You know the sort. I'm currently de-flashing a website where google can only
see the <title> tag. Everything else is an image or a flash, and even the
flash when torn apart is mostly pictures of text and individually placed
characters… but it remains true to the designer's vision. A pity no one ever
sees it because it is unsearchable.

(It also would have been nice if the flash artiste had delivered the source
files, but then I suppose he was afraid someone would sully his masterpiece.)

